# should i buy this mill?



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi guys i am new to this site and to the world of CNC, for the last few weeks i have been researching on CNC mills and believe i have a fairly good idea and general background of CNC machines.

Getting to the point I am a case modder, I like to cut designs and do fancy cuts in my work, I make custom cases and engrave/cut symbols on my cases. Up till now I have been using a dremel which gives me a tacky job, so I want to move to something more professional such as a CNC machine.

The main material I am cutting is PVC Foam core, or Sintra, basically its a styrofam like plastic and is easy to route. I might also use engraving plastic for designs and stuff on top. I will also use this CNC to cut acrylic sheets (plexi glass).

My budget for this is about $1400, but I would love to save money...I dont really want to make it my self either, I perfer to get the machine nicely, professionaly done.

I saw Sherline has some good CNC mills I could purchase and are all in my price range, such as this:
hxxp://www.sherlinedirect.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=745

I am assuming that a 3 axis mill is what I need, and perhaps the 12" *base* version. I also would like to find a package that has everything I need, including the stepper motors, etc...

Can anyone help me find a CNC machine that fits my needs here and price range (1400 USD)?

This is the place i have been looking for:
hxxp://www.sherlinedirect.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=3

or another place I can get them for a good price?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure that John (check twice) will jump in with lots of help, he is well advanced in building a CNC router, another member who has a ready made machine, bobj3 will I know, come in when he falls out of bed and give you as much advice as you want. No doubt there will be other posts as well.


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

Great! I hope he see's this thread. Do you have his exact forum userid so I can PM him to check this thread?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woox

Well I have the Carvewright machine and I would say it's not for you 
BUT
I would say the 
CNC Shark Pro Routing System may be the one for you BUT you'er about 1000.oo low on your budget, John is building one and he's almost to that point and he is doing all the WORK...


http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19441&filter=cnc
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19666&filter=cnc

CNC machines are not cheap, and the software is a big deal 
Carvewright machines come with free software and just about anyone can use it...you will have a learning curve with just about any of the CNC software. It's killer  and you will need to put on a new hat or two.

Good Luck with your quest , PLEASE come back and tell us what you got. 

Just in case you want to read about the Carvewright system
http://www.carvewright.com/forum/

John's CNC machine
http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/8375-new-build-cnc-router.html
http://www.routerforums.com/search.php?searchid=219676

====
Hi woox

I did see a CNC setup for the mill and the lathe but I didn't see one for the router or did I miss it ? 
http://www.sherlinedirect.com/index.cfm?CFID=2064433&CFTOKEN=25434178

========





woox said:


> Hi guys i am new to this site and to the world of CNC, for the last few weeks i have been researching on CNC mills and believe i have a fairly good idea and general background of CNC machines.
> 
> Getting to the point I am a case modder, I like to cut designs and do fancy cuts in my work, I make custom cases and engrave/cut symbols on my cases. Up till now I have been using a dremel which gives me a tacky job, so I want to move to something more professional such as a CNC machine.
> 
> ...


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

hm i think i have cnc and routing terms mixed up...

This is what I want to do and maybe you can tell me the best tool to use.

I am making a custom PC case (not too big). I plan to use PVC Foam core and Acyrlic/Plexi glass. I need the CNC machine for detail cuts such as USB slots, Media Card slots, DVD drive fan holes, custom keyboard holes, just some real technical and detailed stuff. 

What I wanted to do was draw the design in Photoshop or Corel or KCAM (the CNC software I think) and cut them out on a PVC/Acrlyic sheet. 

It would not be a 3d model created in the program, instead I would break it down to front plate, back plate, top plate, and glue/screw them together.

So now that you know WHAT I want to do can you tell me what would be best suited for what I want? I really dont want to spend too much on this machine, its not for making mass products just personal use. Is there any machines in my price range that will do this?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI woox

" Is there any machines in my price range that will do this? "

I would say no,, but it sounds like the CNC machine would be the way to go BUT you may just want to make some templates out of plastic or Baltic plywood and use the brass guides in the router to make the items you want..
Templates can make a item(s) over and over the same way it takes a bit more work but it will save you a lot of money and it's in your price range.

You could have someone with a CNC machine make the templates for you and then you can cut them out with the router...


=========



woox said:


> hm i think i have cnc and routing terms mixed up...
> 
> This is what I want to do and maybe you can tell me the best tool to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

What about the CNC machines SHerline offered? I dont see anything wrong with them


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI woox

I don't see one that will do what you want or did I miss that.. ?

http://www.sherlinedirect.com/index.cfm?CFID=2064433&CFTOKEN=25434178

=========


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

i was looking for something like this:
hxxp://www.sherlinedirect.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=34


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

Was looking at something like this:
hxxp://www.sherlinedirect.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=34


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

I was looking for somethigng along the lines of this:
hxxp://www.sherlinedirect.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=34

Now there are more packages of the 5400A/5410A version, same package more features like DRO (what is that??).

List of all the packages:
hxxp://www.sherlinedirect.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=3

Fairly afforadble around $1000 and sounds like it is doing the job


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I didn't know you wanted a mill,, they are very limited in what they can do , they run at a very slow speed...unlike a router...

Below you will see what it should look like 
http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/8375-new-build-cnc-router-post79354.html
========

But maybe you can get it to do what you want but it's a long shot.. 

http://grizzly.com/products/Mill-Drill/G0463
http://grizzly.com/products/2-HP-Mill-Drill/G1006
http://grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=mill


Specifications

* Motor size: 3/4 HP, 110V, single-phase, universal
* Spindle taper: R-8
* Spindle travel: 3 3/8"
* Swing: 18"
* Max. distance spindle to table: 14 3/4"
* Collars calibrated: .001"
* T-Slots: [email protected] 1 11/16" centers, 3/8" studs
* Table size: 6 1/4" x 21 5/8"
* Table travel (longitudinal): 15 7/8"
* Table travel (cross): 5 3/4"
* Headstock travel: 14 7/8"
* Drilling capacity: 1"
* Quill diameter: 2.347"
* Variable speed: 100-1000, 100-2000 (Hi-lo gearbox)
* Approximate shipping weight: 372 lbs.

========


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

What is the primary diffrence between a MILL and a ROUTER then?

Like I said I wont be really carving anything or anything of that nature just using it to make computer cuts and stuff. 

I really like this mill too: 
hxxp://grizzly.com/products/Mill-Drill/G0463
hxxp://grizzly.com/products/Mill-Drill-Milling-Machine-25/G1005Z

What is the diffrence between them?


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

Edit: After research I found that I need a CNC ROUTER not mill (Since I am cutting plastics).

bob do you know any cnc ROUTERS that are around the $1000 price?

How does this one look?
hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/ZENBOT-CNC-ROUTER-ENGRAVER-mill-PCBs-engraving_W0QQitemZ190246159595QQihZ009QQcategoryZ57122QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI
Here's just some of them on eBay
the ZENBOT looks OK

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sable-2015-CNC-...ryZ57122QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ZENBOT-CNC-ROUT...ryZ57122QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Romaxx-CNC-3-ax...ryZ57122QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/K2-CNC-Router-F...ryZ57122QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CNC-Router-Engr...ryZ57122QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Desktop-CNC-Mac...ryZ64819QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/H-Square-Engrav...ryZ46744QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/3030-cnc-router...ryZ46744QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CNC-Router-Mill...ryZ57122QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Romaxx-CNC-3-ax...ryZ57122QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

==========



woox said:


> Edit: After research I found that I need a CNC ROUTER not mill (Since I am cutting plastics).
> 
> bob do you know any cnc ROUTERS that are around the $1000 price?
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For small quantity identical copies, Bj's suggestion of routing using templates would appear to be the answer.


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

I am not sure how I would go in making the templates? That would require the same amount of precision and accuracy that the CNC machine would do no?

Also i have the mach3 software for CNC, i am trying to figure out how to use it, if I made a front plate design with simple black and white designs in paint and saved it as a BMP, can I import it to Mach3 and have the CNC cut where there is black lines accoriding to BMP?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

woox,
Check out the "Tool Swap & Sell" section on this forum. Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

I spoke to the Zenbot guy and he said he would or can sell me a ready to go package with everything (obviously costs a bit more). 

My next question is what program would best let me work with a 2d image? i am not going to make 3d objects just a simple outline (template) of what I am going to get cut out, kind of like making a stencil...any idea what software to use for this?


----------

